# Is this finally the end for mew copers?



## Deleted member 1106 (Apr 6, 2020)

hes saying over 25's but we are talking about signifcant changes, so hes really saying over 18's

you can cope all you want but everything in the end comes down to one thing, lefort 3, no bullshit appliances, facepulling, mewing will do anything,

as sad as it is, its lefort 3 or death


----------



## FootLongDong (Apr 6, 2020)

Mewing is cope regardless of age


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 6, 2020)

Mewing works for stupid mouthbreathers that too at a young age.


----------



## Mr.cope (Apr 6, 2020)

Damn he just put everyone down


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Apr 6, 2020)

Over 12 actually


----------



## Pubertymaxxer3 (Apr 6, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> Mewing works for stupid mouthbreathers that too at a young age.


under 18?


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 6, 2020)

Pubertymaxxer3 said:


> under 18?


Nah before Puberty. Like 10 to 12.


----------



## Mr.cope (Apr 6, 2020)

Pubertymaxxer3 said:


> under 18?


John mew said 12 or under in a vid


----------



## Pubertymaxxer3 (Apr 6, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> Nah before Puberty. Like 10 to 12.


so even if i am 14 it is cope?


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Apr 6, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> Damn he just put everyone down


LMFAO that was so brutal 
the last comment is so disappointed
but yeah mewing is a fucking cope and i had to learn that the hard way


----------



## Darkstrand (Apr 6, 2020)

Mewing is not the way to go anyways, you can expect a few mm... If you want good change and think mewing will do this a brain transplant would be the better option


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Apr 6, 2020)

"Work on your children while they are young" Thank you, John. I don't think I'll have one.


----------



## john2 (Apr 6, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> John mew said 12 or under in a vid


Mike Mew said 14 on his website .

Lets just say 12-13 yo at most. It's cope after that.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Apr 6, 2020)

It's not the end if it never started


----------



## godlikesz (Apr 6, 2020)

most people arent fully developed at 18 , thats why he say 25 , especially in these days , 18 is the new 14 bruh


----------



## elfmaxx (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Chadeep (Apr 6, 2020)

Pubertymaxxer3 said:


> so even if i am 14 it is cope?


You can try bro. But it won't give you Chad like bone structure.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 6, 2020)

ok but i'll keep mewing


----------



## RAITEIII (Apr 6, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> It's not the end if it never started


They probably feel very pressured about all these guys on YouTube claiming you'll be chad by tongue fucking yourself jfl


----------



## needsolution (Apr 6, 2020)

Tbh im just hoping to get wider face.


----------



## Madhate (Apr 6, 2020)

Its legit for raising ur hyoid


----------



## Chadeep (Apr 6, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> They probably feel very pressured about all these guys on YouTube claiming you'll be chad by tangue fucking yourself jfl


Chad's are Born Not Created ( Except for Surgeries or Weghtloss)


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 6, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Tbh im just hoping to get wider face.


in vidéo i wanna rop tbh bro. my face is way too wide for my soft features


----------



## OverForMe (Apr 6, 2020)

he dont know nothing about mewing as looksmaxers go ask the new god Abdullah Salludon how to mew


----------



## goat2x (Apr 6, 2020)

I am the smartest user ever i posted about this shit already, and fucking autists try to debunk it smh



https://looksmax.org/threads/why-mewing-doesnt-work-if-ur-past-puberty-mike-jew-busted.115556/


----------



## Alexanderr (Apr 6, 2020)

Thank fuck I have good facial development and a good bone structure.


----------



## Mr.cope (Apr 6, 2020)

godlikesz said:


> most people arent fully developed at 18 , thats why he say 25 , especially in these days , 18 is the new 14 bruh


Cope


----------



## godlikesz (Apr 6, 2020)

this guy is 20 years old


Mr.cope said:


> Cope


----------



## abdu21xchad (Apr 6, 2020)

oral posture good not to make things worse 
everyone should mew but ngs be coping hard


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Apr 6, 2020)

chesscel said:


> View attachment 340025
> 
> hes saying over 25's but we are talking about signifcant changes, so hes really saying over 18's
> 
> ...


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Apr 6, 2020)

didn't we all know it's legit only for 10 years olds?


----------



## TheyCallMeDevil (Apr 6, 2020)

yes


----------



## carnage (Apr 6, 2020)

This depends on whether or not the seams between the individual bones of the maxilla and other bones remain pliable. What is the scientific consensus on that? Do they fuse completely like, let's say the growth plates of the femur, or do they still remain "soft"?


----------



## Nosecel (Apr 6, 2020)

Jfl why is this sticked?
This is literally water is wet: the thread


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Apr 6, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Jfl why is this sticked?
> This is literally water is wet: the thread


Not really, many people even here think mewing does something, but if you actually read what he says "nothing can move the maxilla much other than high lefort operation" which means shit like facepulling and appliances are useless too. That is coming from the PIONEER of the proper craniofacial awareness


----------



## Nosecel (Apr 6, 2020)

chesscel said:


> Not really, many people even here think mewing does something, but if you actually read what he says "nothing can move the maxilla much other than high lefort operation" which means shit like facepulling and appliances are useless too. That is coming from the PIONEER of the proper craniofacial awareness


Look, I dont have anything against you, but literally all users on this forum with just a little bit of brain know this


----------



## GarixTheChad (Apr 6, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> Thank fuck I have good facial development and a good bone structure.


So what you are doing here?


chesscel said:


> View attachment 340025
> 
> hes saying over 25's but we are talking about signifcant changes, so hes really saying over 18's
> 
> ...


----------



## Henry_Gandy (Apr 6, 2020)

Is it over for me 15 years old?


----------



## Alexanderr (Apr 6, 2020)

GarixTheChad said:


> So what you are doing here?
> 
> View attachment 340314


To tell you guys how thankful I am I don’t look like this.


----------



## GarixTheChad (Apr 6, 2020)

Strike_Poseidon said:


> Is it over for me 15 years old?


Start heightmaxxing with peptides


----------



## Henry_Gandy (Apr 6, 2020)

GarixTheChad said:


> Start heightmaxxing with peptides


im starting tomorrow, however that is not what I was asking


----------



## GarixTheChad (Apr 6, 2020)

Strike_Poseidon said:


> im starting tomorrow, however that is not what I was asking


hormone growth with igf-1 can change your whole face dramatically and by whole face i mean maxilla too


----------



## Henry_Gandy (Apr 6, 2020)

GarixTheChad said:


> hormone growth with igf-1 can change your whole face dramatically and by whole face i mean maxilla too


why do i need exogenous hormones to change my face? My endogenous isn't enough?


----------



## Pretty (Apr 6, 2020)

john2 said:


> Mike Mew said 14 on his website .
> 
> Lets just say 12-13 yo at most. It's cope after that.


Shouldn’t it be 11-15 cause not all children develop at the same age


----------



## betamanlet (Apr 6, 2020)

Mewing =/= mowing maxilla forward. Mewing is more multidimensional than that. Moving the maxilla forward is just one aspect of improving facial form. Mewing expands the mid-face, stimulates trigeminal nerve and improves dental arches regardless of age.


----------



## theA_rab (Apr 6, 2020)

It's his version of It's over..


----------



## Mr.cope (Apr 6, 2020)

Blackmannnns said:


> Shouldn’t it be 11-15 cause not all children develop at the same age


If you start puberty later then 12 then you are a destined incel


----------



## StolenDays (Apr 6, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> Damn he just put everyone down


Those retards are twisting his words in his own tongue

He never said that mewing in itself works wonders

only the fanbase says so


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 6, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> If you start puberty later then 12 then you are a destined incel


i think i hit it around late 13 early 14 and im 6'2+ chadam at 17 but i was always tall wdym?

late puberty is better for me since i have more time to ascend

idc what mike mew says i will improve rapidly


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Apr 6, 2020)

This confirmed nothing but what was already proven lol


----------



## Elias (Apr 6, 2020)

We already know this
Below 18 = no substantial changes

But stop saying mewing is cope
Mewing will retain your skull. It will retain the shape of your maxilla and mandible. Basically whatever you already have, its going to ensure it doesnt recess further.

Plus after a decade of doing it you will get substantial results, im talking 1-3mm of an upswing in facial form

Of course im not saying cope with that. Osteotomies are the main goal for anyone who wants to improve their facial form


----------



## JizzFarmer (Apr 6, 2020)

I am 18 but have very late development in my face (only 1 pair of molars rn) so I'll continue to hardmew and see what happens, even minor changes can help.


----------



## hoodmaxxnigga (Apr 6, 2020)

Chadeep said:


> Nah before Puberty. Like 10 to 12.


there are people who still have there mid palatal suture still open after 12 but it is uncommon


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Apr 6, 2020)

this shouldnt even be an argument. if u think pressing ur tongue to the roof of ur mouth will push up ur bones u need a lobotomy


----------



## Swolepenisman (Apr 6, 2020)

Easy just get lefort simple


----------



## CopeTilliRope (Apr 6, 2020)

OF course it's cope but the true question is will not mewing and having a correct tongue posture could result in a worsening of the facial ratio/ further collapsing of the maxilla overtime ?


----------



## Henry_Gandy (Apr 6, 2020)

Fuk said:


> this shouldnt even be an argument. if u think pressing ur tongue to the roof of ur mouth will push up ur bones u need a lobotomy


It's been proven many times


----------



## retard (Apr 6, 2020)

https://looksmax.org/threads/ending...ll-literally-everyone-gtfo-in-here-now.77338/ someone bump this godly thread ty


----------



## Leforrt3000 (Apr 6, 2020)

Just cause mewing doesnt work doesnt mean facepulling wont, your sutures dont close until late age unless you damage them. Same with mse.


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Apr 6, 2020)

what people here are med lmfao

the tribe is spouting med and they all look like pasty low trust school shooter pheno autists

its just a joke cuz theyre never gonna be med


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Apr 7, 2020)

Mewcopers BTFO tbh ngl


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 7, 2020)

chesscel said:


> View attachment 340025
> 
> hes saying over 25's but we are talking about signifcant changes, so hes really saying over 18's
> 
> ...


LEGIT.

I tried a bit of "mewing". Because of healthy way to stand, allign, and teeth, etc.. I'm mid 30's. There is no improvement then from doing that stuff. But, it's good to not get any worse, to maintain current status. So it's still good to do.


----------



## spark (Apr 7, 2020)

John Mew doesn't like MSE at all (and I think the same would apply to the facemask) so I don't think this rules out those treatments.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Apr 7, 2020)

spark said:


> John Mew doesn't like MSE at all (and I think the same would apply to the facemask) so I don't think this rules out those treatments.


Why is he against mse?


----------



## loromate (Apr 7, 2020)

Time to rope OP. While Mewing doesn't work after 25, using appliances can change your palate and thus affects your facial appearance as bone remodels constantly


----------



## spark (Apr 7, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> Why is he against mse?


Afaik he does not like how it's unnatural (splitting the maxilla with screws). Not even his son Mike Mew offers the treatment. The thing is that he only specializes in treating little kids and teens so that makes sense but his biobloc appliance or whatever is that called just doesn't really work for adults. This is what another like minded ortho said in the facebook group:


----------



## softLoverr (Apr 7, 2020)

A friend of mine who's 22years old developed a diastema and he didnt use any appliance it was with his tongue alone, he has a noticeable gap in the front incisiors like 1-2mm and he didnt have before. You can look at mewing like bodybuilding honestly yes it may be hard to get changes for most of us however there are always outliers who get changes fast regardless of age.

Either way, not "mewing" is dumb, its the correct posture for any human being, it actually ALWAYS improves facial form in any adult because it prevents from getting worse with age, so if u dont mew right now u will 100% sure look worse in 5+ years thn u would've looked if u practised good posture.


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Apr 7, 2020)

Who is most knowledgable of mike and john


----------



## reptiles (Apr 7, 2020)

chesscel said:


> View attachment 340025
> 
> hes saying over 25's but we are talking about signifcant changes, so hes really saying over 18's
> 
> ...





Essentially lefort fucking 3 or a shot gun implant is what your saying ??????????????/


----------



## dadfa (Apr 8, 2020)

There goes all those mewing youtube videos convincing them that they can get Brad Pitt jawlines by "mewing".


----------



## Dude420 (Apr 8, 2020)

How will the poorcels cope from now on?


----------



## RAITEIII (Apr 8, 2020)

goat2x said:


> I am the smartest user ever i posted about this shit already, and fucking autists try to debunk it smh
> 
> 
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/why-mewing-doesnt-work-if-ur-past-puberty-mike-jew-busted.115556/


We knew this in 1863 except a few copers


----------



## Usum (Apr 8, 2020)

Everything that encourages lazy bums to keep being lazy is good for us guys.
Don't help the competition too much.
But, let's be honest, mewing is just effective on attractive guys.


----------



## zami (Apr 8, 2020)

What FB group is that?


----------



## Mr.cope (Apr 8, 2020)

betamanlet said:


> Mewing =/= mowing maxilla forward. Mewing is more multidimensional than that. Moving the maxilla forward is just one aspect of improving facial form. Mewing expands the mid-face, stimulates trigeminal nerve and improves dental arches regardless of age.


That’s literally the maxilla moving he said nothing is gonna move the maxilla except a lefort


----------



## betamanlet (Apr 8, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> That’s literally the maxilla moving he said nothing is gonna move the maxilla except a lefort


Bone movement is a loosely defined term so it's no wonder that it's a confusing concept. Expansion is not movement. Alveolar remodeling is not movement. Movement is when the maxilla moves as a singular unit in relation to the rest of the cranium. One does not need to achieve forward movement in order to significantly impact the face.


----------



## JamesHowlett (Apr 13, 2020)

Finally the mew copers can shut up now.


----------



## Cope (Apr 15, 2020)

chesscel said:


> View attachment 340025
> 
> hes saying over 25's but we are talking about signifcant changes, so hes really saying over 18's
> 
> ...


nigger no one is gonna give you lefort III, only option is lefort I with midface implant by jewppley


----------



## kalefartbomb (Apr 15, 2020)

The problem with mewing is the expectations. Idiots thinking it will turn them into square-jawed chads. Mewing is just what normal healthy people do, it enables normal breathing and swallowing, and keeps the submental area tighter. It's something everyone should do the same way brushing you teeth is something everyone should do, but brushing your teeth isn't going to give you perfect teeth...


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Apr 16, 2020)

This has already been common knowledge for quite some time.


----------



## Slob (Apr 17, 2020)

Mewing can result in small changes if you're a child. JFL at retarded boomers mewing.


----------



## b___ (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Ray_Poward (Apr 26, 2020)

tbh i don't even need to change my maxilla or midface, i mew just to fix my jaw posture (+forward neck posature by doing chintucks) i've seen several significant changes on YT and r/mewing (only for jaws)
i'm 27 btw, would mewing do any minor changes to my jaw?


----------



## Davidjolski (May 1, 2020)

goat2x said:


> I am the smartest user ever i posted about this shit already, and fucking autists try to debunk it smh
> 
> 
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/why-mewing-doesnt-work-if-ur-past-puberty-mike-jew-busted.115556/


How do you explain this guy's transformation at 19 then???


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 1, 2020)

Davidjolski said:


> How do you explain this guy's transformation at 19 then???



lol
did his maxilla change? doesnt look like it at all. did his chin change? no
he literally just lost weight and built his masseter muscles/is clenching in the picture
he's also slightly squinting too but thats something else

jfl stupid autistic mewcopers, suck my dick and swallow my cum you cucks


----------



## goat2x (May 1, 2020)

Davidjolski said:


> How do you explain this guy's transformation at 19 then???



where is the transformation?
this guy lost fat and learned how to fraud
look at the recent videos he is still a subhuman


----------



## Davidjolski (May 1, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> lol
> did his maxilla change? doesnt look like it at all. did his chin change? no
> he literally just lost weight and built his masseter muscles/is clenching in the picture
> he's also slightly squinting too but thats something else
> ...


You can clearly tell that the mandible moved down and forward, and that it is also wider, cope harder you subhuman trash


----------



## goat2x (May 1, 2020)

Davidjolski said:


> You can clearly tell that the mandible moved down and forward, and that it is also wider, cope harder you subhuman trash



you are in denial son
mewing doesnt effect the lower thirds size
that just show that his mandible growth because he went trough a thing called puberty retard 
but you already past puberty subhuman keep coping


@Vidyacoper


----------



## Nosecel (May 1, 2020)

Davidjolski said:


> You can clearly tell that the mandible moved down and forward, and that it is also wider, cope harder you subhuman trash


Reminder that this gaycel is the kind of user who opposes my ideas


----------



## Deleted member 4856 (May 2, 2020)

Lmao if someone truly believes the mew shit they have sub 50 iq


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (May 2, 2020)

A lot of people report getting lateral expansion from mewing. Even people over the age of 25. Mike Mew was able to record expansion in a 70 year old man. However, Mewing will not cause much facial upswing (the most important form of maxillary growth), meaning at best, you’ll just get a wider palate and slightly more protrusive cheekbones.


----------



## Pinhead (May 13, 2020)

Davidjolski said:


> How do you explain this guy's transformation at 19 then???





Light hair vs darker hair
Unstyled bed head vs styled fringe type hair
No squint vs squint
Selfie vs picture taken at a distance
Indoors picture vs outdoors picture (IME, Outdoors can accentuate angularity)

Atrophy of muscles used by incorrect oral posture and development of masseters and other musculature tied with correct oral posture

The one thing I will say though is his under eye region legit does look like it improved. But the absolutely comical difference in conditions for each picture make it hard to determine how much things actually changed.


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (May 13, 2020)

Did people think mewing was actually gonna work?

I mean yeah some kids going through a rigorous program is one thing, but rotting incels trying to mew in front of their computers for some weeks before losing motivation? We all knew it was never gonna do anything except incite some placebo.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 13, 2020)

Thank fuck


----------



## Deleted member 3635 (May 14, 2020)

Pubertymaxxer3 said:


> so even if i am 14 it is cope?


no its not cope there are people that have seen mewing gains in their 19s. early 20s . Go ahead and mew you will see results 

most of the guys are sore losers nihilistic losers that shout cope at everything that isn't a lefort 3


chesscel said:


> View attachment 340025
> 
> hes saying over 25's but we are talking about signifcant changes, so hes really saying over 18's
> 
> ...


Get MSE during ur 20s mew before that


----------



## Jamal2222 (May 15, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> "Work on your children while they are young" Thank you, John. I don't think I'll have one.


😂😂😂😂🤣


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (May 15, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> 😂😂😂😂🤣


To this day I think it will be like that, cause (surprise) I still a ugly rat.


----------



## Deleted member 2157 (May 15, 2020)

only retarded people think people above people above 17 are going to get noticeable results under 7 months or so but stating it's impossible to work is just an incredulous depressed nihilist in denial
literally just common sense that consistent pressure on bones eventually morphs them


----------



## Seth Walsh (May 15, 2020)

just saw the thread from the outside and dn anything but mew is not cope. its free


----------

